# Squirrel Tournament



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello Squirrel Hunters,

We are holding our second annual squirrel hunting tournament on Jan. 17th at Dunningville Reformed Church in Allegan. I posted information about our first annual tournament last year under the user name "Pastor Chris." The rules/details will be the pretty much the same as last year: two-person teams, must follow all Michigan hunting rules and regulations, no dogs allowed, registration and pancake breakfast begin at 6:30 am with a mandatory meeting at 8:30 am-both hunters must be present, weigh-in begins at 2:00 pm and all teams must be checked in by 4:00 pm sharp, $25 per team registration fee with a $20 early registration fee for teams registered by Jan. 10. 

The proceeds from the pancake breakfast (by donation) and 50% of registration fees will go to the Michigan Outdoor Heritage Fund. The other 50% of registration fees will go to tournament prizes. The grand prize will be a $300 Cabela's gift card.

For more information and to register please contact Pastor Chris at 269-751-5894 or email at [email protected]. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Cool!! Sounds like fun, i"ll call a few friends!


----------



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Should be a good time. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Squirrel Hunters,

I need to make one correction to my original post about the squirrel hunting tournament on Jan. 17. Only 50% of the proceeds from the pancake breakfast will be going for charitable contribution. The other 50% will be used for prizes and supplies for the breakfast. Just wanted to make sure I passed along all of the correct information.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Went last year and was a great time. Anyone who comes will enjoy the atmosphere. Looking forward to it again!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

I have an update about door prizes that we will have at the tournament. We will have a youth drawing for a squirrel call made by Last Rites Game Calls. Last Rites Game Calls will also be providing a turkey call for a general door prize. And we will have a free squirrel mount from 688 Taxidermy as a general door prize.


----------



## ctimmer (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wanted to send out a big thank you to all who participated in the squirrel tournament this past weekend. We had 48 teams participate, with a 10 squirrel weight of 19.38 taking first place. And we were able to raise $750 for the Michigan Outdoor Heritage Foundation. Again, thanks to all who were involved.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Just seen this to bad I missed it. Just moved to Allegan don't know anyone. Anyone interested in doing some hunting and fishing in the area get back to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Finally clicked through on this thread today. If you do this again next year, put Allegan in the thread title. I have to confess that I got so used to seeing that every squirrel tournament mentioned on this site was way east of us that I never even clicked on this one. Glad things went well! Wouldn't have made this year's anyways, but maybe next year.


----------

